# Merit OD racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Call to Merit 25 owners,
To help determine if enough interest exists out there in a possible
Merit 25 National Organization, log in to skedaddleyachtclub, click on
Database and add your info.
Location, Racer, Racer/Cruiser,
possible 'regional or national' race locations and
comments etc.
Another 'very new' link is the location map of Merit owners at;
http://www.frappr.com/merit25sailing
Thank you,
Ben
# 294 'Jehu'


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

Up for the Merits​


----------

